

The importance of unit testing in C++ - telma1234
http://www.typemock.com/importance-of-unit-testing-in-c?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social-media&utm_campaign=submission

======
mooism2
“We’ve been writing in C++ for more than 40 years now” --- that’s rather
impressive.

